# help with LGB 23196 Locomotive Sound



## soulrider911 (Nov 27, 2011)

I just purchased one of these and it arrived today and I just got it all together, and running but I get no sound? Tere is a tender that I am almost 100% sure is what produces the sound. THe only options I see is a 4 state toggle switch on the back of the loco that the instructions indicate is a power selector switch. The frist two states do nothing at all and the 3 and 4 slots do the same thing: just allowing the train to run??? Very odd.... I dont know what to do I am beginning to thing the train might have been damaged in shipping. Any help would be Greathttp://www.reynaulds.com/images/LGB/23196.jpg@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## SLemcke (Jun 3, 2008)

Haven't used one of the non-DCC engines lately but here are some basics, not trying to be smart. 
1 Make sure the cable between engine and tender is connected, should be 5 or 6 pin cable. 
2 Volume switch on bottom of tender. 
3 Older tenders required a nine volt battery to work, might be a screw on the top of the tender in the coal load. take off the coal load and look for battery connection. 
Steve


----------



## gtrainman (Jan 5, 2008)

There may also be a on/off switch under the tender near the volume control.


----------



## mbendebba (Jan 22, 2011)

soulrider: 
check out this link: 
http://www.gbdb.info/details.php?image_id=1590 

The information provided on the page seems to indicate that this locomotive does not have a sound decoder, only a decoder interface. You can install a sound decoder in it using the DCC interface, extremely straight foward.

Mohammed 
http://www.allaboutlgb.com/


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

The LGB 2010 catalog does not show sound in the 23196 engine, nor does it have MTS/MZS.


----------



## soulrider911 (Nov 27, 2011)

Thanks guys if I look under the tender there is a fairly large CPU board I imagine it's a sound board of some sort? Any idea what I would need to get sound going on it just doesn't make sense? Ya know


----------



## mbendebba (Jan 22, 2011)

soulrider: 
look again under the tender, you would probably see a set holes arranged in a circle in the floor of the tender, look through those holes to see if there speaker there, I doubt it. 
The large PCB you see in the tender is the locomotive main board, and according to the LGB catalog, it has an LGB 10pin DCC interface on it. You can use the DCC interface to install a sound decoder such as the Massoth 8210019 XLS decoder which comes loaded with the Mogul sound files

Mohammed 
http://www.massothusa.com/


----------



## soulrider911 (Nov 27, 2011)

Thanks guys much appreciate, one more thing anywhere I can find a manual for this loco, it came with a tiny pamphlet that basically has no info what so ever. Thanks Merry Christmas


----------



## mbendebba (Jan 22, 2011)

Soulrider: 

this is the closeset thing to a manual that I can locate on the net for your locomotive. 

http://www.champex-linden.de/lgb_produktdatenbank_d-e/medien.nsf/medien/EC0E1B82B7E15E4C8525714D0048013A/$FILE/2x194_042006.pdf 

Mohammed


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Mohammed, that manual is for an oil tender type loco that most likely has sound which is the 2-4-0 sound from the 68232 tender. Connecting cable is a 5 pin. 

The 23196 has a 6 pin connecting cable. 

So if this engine/tender combo has a board in the tender,it is possible it is an after market upgrade/conversion. 

Owner can remove the tender top and post a picture and someone here will know what the board in the tender is.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Dan, is this one closer, wiring wise? Looks like 6 pins.


*http://www.champex-linden.de/downlo...3194-1.pdf* 


Greg


----------



## mbendebba (Jan 22, 2011)

Posted By Dan Pierce on 26 Dec 2011 06:57 AM 
Mohammed, that manual is for an oil tender type loco that most likely has sound which is the 2-4-0 sound from the 68232 tender. Connecting cable is a 5 pin. 

The 23196 has a 6 pin connecting cable. 

So if this engine/tender combo has a board in the tender,it is possible it is an after market upgrade/conversion. 

Owner can remove the tender top and post a picture and someone here will know what the board in the tender is. 



Dan: You are correct, I could not find a user's manual for a mogul without sound. There are parts' diagrams but no user's manuals, that 's probably why Markin did not include an LGB style user's manual in the box, they could not found one either.

Mohammed


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Except for the sound board, speaker and wiring Greg that is the one. 

In the firebox, top board is DC, bottom board is the sound board. 

Moguls without sound also do not have the sensor on the rear axle nor do they have the reed switch module on the tender front truck and associated wiring.


----------

